# 3 Youngsters up for Adoption!



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

*HOUSTON, TEXAS*

Hey, I am very new to the site and don't know a lot about the rules or anything, but I have a few bunnies that would love to have a new home. I've been raising rabbits for a few years now and have been in love with them ever since the first day. My doe had a litter a few months ago and I don't have the time and money to raise these bunnies anymore. The mother (Snowcone) had three very lovely babies about 4 months ago. I have had a hard time taking care of just Snowcone because of money problems, so taking care of four rabbits at the same time are a handful. Though I would love to take care of them all, I think they would have a better life in a new home with a family that has time to let them enjoy life. I have pictures of them here.







This is Beamer (Female), my favorite and the one I will have the hardest time letting go... She is a little over Four months old and you can see her here relaxing by a wall. (and no, that cord is not plugged in, Beamer is too well-behaved to bite wires)






This is my first all white rabbit! (Male) He has beautiful red eyes, we were thinking about naming him Ruby because of it, but for now, he is known simply as "Fat Man" because he is bigger than the rest of his siblings.






This here is Snickers (Male) He is very energetic and can hop very high. Watching him binky puts a smile on your face. We were lucky enough to capture him sticking his tongue out at us!






This is a picture of Snowcone (The mother), Beamer, and Fatman when they were a little younger. They love jumping on and off the sofa.






Here you can find Beamer and Snickers cuddling with their mother in the corner when my little dog got a little too comfortable around the bunnies.






Last but not least, a picture of the babies trying to fit on the same shelf. I guess they couldn't decide who gets the bunk and decided to share it together.



My rabbits are well behaved and love human affection as long as you know how to treat them. I do not know what breed they are. I got the rabbits because I love them and the breed did not matter to me. I live in Northwest Houston in Texas and would love to find a loving home for my babies. I don't mind driving anywhere in the greater Houston area to deliver them to you. They are of course free of charge to any loving family. My cages are a bit torn up because rabbits love to bite things, so it would be a lot better if a new cage was provided. You're welcome to take the old cages if you don't have one already. You may post a comment, email me, txt or call if you have any questions. Just ask for contact details if you need any. I really hope they go to a great home and any help you guys can offer that can lead to these rabbits finding a good home is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!!
-Danny


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

OMG they are so cute I wish I could take one but its not the right time. 

And so close to. Good luck on finding them homesI would seperate soon as the famle can get pregnant


And mabye you could try to contact bunny buddies thats our local city rescue for bunnys. Mabye they have someone looking for that right bun.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for your interest Mrs. PBJ! Yeah, I separated them as soon as I found out what gender they all are. I hope they find homes soon while they are still pretty young. When they grow older, I wouldn't want to see them separate and have to get adapted to another home. As for Bunny Buddies, I've heard of them before, but never actually contacted them. How would I reach them and what should I do?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Bunnybuddies.org

Just get on the website and there will be a contact email


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure Bunny Buddies can help since they were bred. Bunny buddies is a rescue so they may not take them even if you are a former breeder.

I am going to talk to other mods about this thread. I am not sure if it can stay up since they were bred.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 15, 2009)

Houstan has a great SPCA, why not take them there?


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not sure Bunny Buddies can help since they were bred. Bunny buddies is a rescue so they may not take them even if you are a former breeder.
> 
> I am going to talk to other mods about this thread. I am not sure if it can stay up since they were bred.


Not really sure what this means. I'm not a breeder and never have been, but if I am violating anything, then by all means, please take it down. Just a person with too many rabbits to care for.


To WabbitDad: SPCA is always an option, but I would prefer not to send them there because there's no telling if they will get adopted and what will happen to them if they aren't. I rather take my chances and look for families that have the time and money to care for them the way I tried to. Thanks tho!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Were these guys an accidental litter?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 15, 2009)

*Kooldanny64 wrote: *


> I've been *raising rabbits* for a few years now and have been in love with them ever since the first day. My doe had a litter a few months ago and I don't have the time and money to raise these bunnies anymore.


That is what made it sound like you were breeding or had been.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Kooldanny64 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've been *raising rabbits* for a few years now and have been in love with them ever since the first day. My doe had a litter a few months ago and I don't have the time and money to raise these bunnies anymore.
> ...


 Oh haha, sorry about that. No, I was persuaded into buying rabbits a few years back. But dumb as I was, bout them at a pet store that didn't know anything about rabbits. That's before I learned that I should have adopted them from a shelter. But anyways, I was told my first two rabbits were both girls, but turns out they were one boy and on girl. They multiplied after that. Before I could complain to the petstore, they were already shut down... serves them right. But me taking care of my 10+ rabbits at the time were like raising rabbits. I couldn't think of any other word. But no, I never sell rabbits nor would I breed them for the sake of profit. Those people sicken me, that's why I only give my rabbits to good homes and never to the pound or snake owners. Anyways, I know how that might have confused you. Hopefully my rabbits find some good homes soon. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Were these guys an accidental litter?


Yes they were. I kept the mother and father away from each other for as long as I could and even when I clean their cages, they were always separated. The father (Now deceased) Was a serious fighter. Whenever he sees his mate, He will find someway of getting loose. One day I was cleaning them and put a heavy cage without a bottom over the father, next thing I know, he jumped so hard the cage flew up. I caught him as soon I noticed, but by that time, I guess I was too late. Either he mated with her before, or rabbits can get off in a few seconds. I don't know much into details about rabbits, but I try my best.


----------



## babybunnyhood (Oct 19, 2009)

ah phoo ! I really wish I lived closer to Houston, I'm in Albuquerque.
Beamer is adorable ! 
Well, really they all are ! Really wish I was close enough to take a pair..Good luck getting them homes !


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh, they are so precious. Snickers is so pretty. Beamer looks a lot like my Toby. So cute! I didn't know a doe could have such different looking bunnies in the same litter. How amazing. I really hope they find good homes.


----------



## happatk (Oct 20, 2009)

Ah, they're all so cute. I wish I were closer and had a big house to keep them all in. >_< I'm certain you'll find them all good homes. They're too cute to say "no" to.


----------



## Kooldanny64 (Oct 20, 2009)

Heh Thanks guys. Yeah, Texas is pretty far out. I really want to find nice people to give them to, but soon I might have to send them off to my local Bunny Rescue. Don't want my parents letting them roam free in the backyard again. I'll hang on to them for a week or so and see if the shelter will take em in.


----------

